# my update fish



## fish (May 29, 2010)

stringray , flowerhorn, discus.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

nice variety you r keeping.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful Ray. Thanks for sharing. Your flower horn is very nice too.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Now that's a big flower horn! =)


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow nice cock on the flower horn......
ray is a beauty,,,


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice looking variety of fish you got there.I like the discus in the third shot , how many do you have ?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

cute ray!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking collection


----------

